# HBO GO Roku??



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Why is it I can't watch HBO GO on my Roku with Directv service??

Am I missing something?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Not allowed. Not sure if it's an HBO thing or a DIRECTV thing, but it's been anticipated for for a long time. Many threads about it if you search.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that sucks, I doubt its a HBO thing, since the list of providers that do support it is extremely large.

Every Provider in my area supports these. Except Directv.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's no longer needed anyway. All of the same HBO Go content is available through On Demand now.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's no longer needed anyway. All of the same HBO Go content is available through On Demand now.


Maybe one has a Roku on a TV w/o DIRECTV service? Otherwise you are correct, it's a bit superfluous since it's all on On Demand.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Maybe one has a Roku on a TV w/o DIRECTV service? Otherwise you are correct, it's a bit superfluous since it's all on On Demand.


 On demand doesn't work too good on D12s, or H25's or rooms that don't need Directv receivers, so I guess I should spend another $200-$400 then right on HR24's or 2 C'31s. Cause that what Directv wants to force people to do I guess.

I pay for HBO the same as everyone else. 
Unreal!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's no longer needed anyway. All of the same HBO Go content is available through On Demand now.


Yea and takes an hour if not more with a 15MBPS internet service to download Directv's So called "ON Demand"


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks guys though for the info.

Just not happy about the answer.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Yea and takes an hour if not more with a 15MBPS internet service to download Directv's So called "ON Demand"


No it doesn't. You can start watching before it downloads completely...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> On demand doesn't work too good on D12s, or H25's or rooms that don't need Directv receivers, so I guess I should spend another $200-$400 then right on HR24's or 2 C'31s. Cause that what Directv wants to force people to do I guess.
> 
> I pay for HBO the same as everyone else.
> Unreal!


You are paying for HBO and they are delivering you HBO to your D* receivers, correct? What am I missing?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> No it doesn't. You can start watching before it downloads completely...


 I'm not getting into a fanboy fight over Directv and roku.

Directv doesn't offer the option on the number one home streaming device.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Yea and takes an hour if not more with a 15MBPS internet service to download Directv's So called "ON Demand"


Sounds like you have you have some issues with your home network if it is taking you that long with those speeds. It shouldn't.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> You are paying for HBO and they are delivering you HBO to your D* receivers, correct? What am I missing?


They are not providing me HBO GO on on RoKu.

In other words I'm not getting 100% of HBO's benifits.

I would gladly pay Time Warner directly if I could .


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> I'm not getting into a fanboy fight over Directv and roku.
> 
> Directv doesn't offer the option on the number one home streaming device.


Of course they don't. Why? It a highly popular device among cord cutters. Thats why. They also have no need to, since they offer the same content via On Demand.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Sounds like you have you have some issues with your home network if it is taking you that long with those speeds. It shouldn't.


My home network is just fine! 
I have no issue streaming anything in my house.


----------



## Snickering Hound (Nov 3, 2011)

If you have an XBox360, you can stream HBOGO from Directv through it.

Yeah, I don't get it either...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course they don't. Why? It a highly popular device among cord cutters. Thats why. They also have no need to, since they offer the same content via On Demand.


Thats fine, Knowing that now, I just know what I will and won't do.

No biggy!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> They are not providing me HBO GO on on RoKu.
> 
> In other words I'm not getting 100% of HBO's benifits.
> 
> I would gladly pay Time Warner directly if I could .


You are paying to subscribe to what DirecTV offers. Nothing more. Nothing less. They don't allow for authentication via that device. You aren't paying for authentication on that device. You are only paying for the HBO features and content that DirecTV and HBO Inc./Time Warner have an agreement for.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Snickering Hound said:


> If you have an XBox360, you can stream HBOGO from Directv through it.
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it either...


 Thanks, I wonder if my PS3 can?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You are paying to subscribe to what DirecTV offers. Nothing more. Nothing less. They don't allow for authentication via that device. You aren't paying for authentication on that device. You are only paying for the HBO features and content that DirecTV and HBO Inc./Time Warner have an agreement for.


Again , What ever.

I just sent Directv an Email anyway.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Again , What ever


You asked. I answered. Enjoy.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> I'm not getting into a fanboy fight over Directv and roku.
> 
> Directv doesn't offer the option on the number one home streaming device.


Did you just get your Roku? Because the HBO thing has been like this for some time now...


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

I think this got more heated than it should have. I believe the issue lies between D* and Sony, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

"damondlt" said:


> My home network is just fine!
> I have no issue streaming anything in my house.


I Second this. I have a 30mb down, 5mb up, and on demand stuff downloads quite slowly. Not a big deal for me but it is quite slow considering the service and network capability I have.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"brucegrr" said:


> I Second this. I have a 30mb down, 5mb up, and on demand stuff downloads quite slowly. Not a big deal for me but it is quite slow considering the service and network capability I have.


I asked the OP this but I didn't receive a response...do you wait to start watching On Demand until after it fully downloads?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

damondlt said:


> Why is it I can't watch HBO GO on my Roku with Directv service??
> 
> Am I missing something?


Because you bought the wrong Stuff -


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course they don't. Why? It a highly popular device among cord cutters. Thats why. They also have no need to, since they offer the same content via On Demand.


There isn't any cord cutting risk to D* to cooperate because one must subscribe to HBO (thru D*).

It would be lovely for HBO to step up and authenticate Direct customers w/o D*'s cooperation.

I wish it will happen.

What would D* do? --- drop HBO? Unlikely.

But I agree, if HBO sold streaming subscriptions directly, then cord cutting will ensue.

It is dialectally inevitable -- as content providers demand more, costs go up to consumers, and eventually people balk. I am close. Don't like paying this much.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Justin23 said:


> I asked the OP this but I didn't receive a response...do you wait to start watching On Demand until after it fully downloads?


+1

I can start watching On Demand programming after 2% is done. It's supposed to be a 1:1 ratio between program length and download time, meaning a 30 minute show takes 30 minutes to download. I've noticed differently on my setup though. Seems closer to 1:.75.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I wonder if my PS3 can?


Nope, only Samsung Smart TVs and Xbox 360 consoles are supported with DirecTV at this time.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

"Justin23" said:


> I asked the OP this but I didn't receive a response...do you wait to start watching On Demand until after it fully downloads?


Yes, I always wait until the download is finished. I usually download shows for future viewing.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

My son switched to Time Warner, and HBO Go on the Roku wasn't THE reason, but it was A reason. He didn't need or want multiple D* receivers in his apartment so that he could watch HBO series in his bedroom. 

I go back and forth on what I'll do. Paying for 2 services didn't last long for me, so I canceled cable and added HBO back with D*.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hoosier205;3149341 said:


> Sounds like you have you have some issues with your home network if it is taking you that long with those speeds. It shouldn't.


I have a 20/2 connection and can stream anything and everything else without any issues.

I get Vudu in their super duper HDX and it works without any issue. I can buy an HD movie from Amazon and have it fully downloaded in very short order. I can't get D* On Demand to download anything in a reasonable timeframe. 2 hours for 30 minute show. 6 or more for a movie.

It doesn't work well for me and never has. Absolutely everything else works perfectly.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dualsub2006;3149458 said:


> I have a 20/2 connection and can stream anything and everything else without any issues.
> 
> I get Vudu in their super duper HDX and it works without any issue. I can buy an HD movie from Amazon and have it fully downloaded in very short order. I can't get D* On Demand to download anything in a reasonable timeframe. 2 hours for 30 minute show. 6 or more for a movie.
> 
> It doesn't work well for me and never has. Absolutely everything else works perfectly.


That's odd. I can always begin watching something from On Demand within a minute of beginning the download. As has been said, you do not need to wait until it has been fully downloaded.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Because you bought the wrong Stuff -


:lol: Apparently


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> That's odd. I can always begin watching something from On Demand within a minute of beginning the download. As has been said, you do not need to wait until it has been fully downloaded.


 Within a Minute?, maybe with in 20.
I never said you had to wait for a fully downloaded ON demand.

Anthing under 50% can cause intteruption. Thats why the download progress is RED and not Green under* 50%.*

Don't tell me you can watch a movie without interuption with only 2% downloaded. I don't believe that for a second.

I've had Directv ON DEMAND long enough to know how it works, and Fast is not a word that would ever describe it.

Maybe you guys all have 100MBPS services then.

I have 15/2
I have a Dual Band 900 MBPS wireless router that has no issue with steaming on multiple devices.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> I have a 20/2 connection and can stream anything and everything else without any issues.
> 
> I get Vudu in their super duper HDX and it works without any issue. I can buy an HD movie from Amazon and have it fully downloaded in very short order. I can't get D* On Demand to download anything in a reasonable timeframe. 2 hours for 30 minute show. 6 or more for a movie.
> 
> It doesn't work well for me and never has. Absolutely everything else works perfectly.


Same here.

When I did a boardwalk empire last week, it took 55 minutes to do a 65 Minute On Demand. A movie for sure would be well over and hour maybe 2.

Roku would have been instant!

Thats ok guys I figured out a way to do it without directv.
Thanks!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"damondlt" said:


> Within a Minute?, maybe with in 20.
> I never said you had to wait for a fully downloaded ON demand.
> 
> Anthing under 50% can cause intteruption. Thats why the download progress is RED and not Green under 50%.
> ...


Yesterday, had friends over for a couple movies. The Netflix blu ray of Megamind was messed up so we did On Demand. Watched it as soon as it showed up in the playlist and never got caught buffering. That is typical for my downloads. Never have to wait.

I have 20/5 fios.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"damondlt" said:


> Same here.
> 
> When I did a boardwalk empire last week, it took 55 minutes to do a 65 Minute On Demand. A movie for sure would be well over and hour maybe 2.
> 
> ...


If the download takes less time than the show, that is instant. You just can't fast forward.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

damondlt;3149483 said:


> Within a Minute?, maybe with in 20.
> I never said you had to wait for a fully downloaded ON demand.
> 
> Anthing under 50% can cause intteruption. Thats why the download progress is RED and not Green under 50%.
> ...


Yes, within a minute. Every time.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

dualsub2006 said:


> It doesn't work well for me and never has. Absolutely everything else works perfectly.


You have something wrong *somewhere* on your end.

I have 15mbps internet service and stream and watch DTV on demand HD after only a minute of buffering. This is with either a HR-24 or HR-34.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Don't tell me you can watch a movie without interuption with only 2% downloaded. I don't believe that for a second.
> 
> I have 15/2
> I have a Dual Band 900 MBPS wireless router that has no issue with steaming on multiple devices.


*Believe it or Not*, I do it all the time. I have 15/2 (Mediacom) and do not use wireless for DTV. MY DTV "black box" uses Ethernet.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> You have something wrong *somewhere* on your end.
> 
> I have 15mbps internet service and stream and watch DTV on demand HD after only a minute of buffering. This is with either a HR-24 or HR-34.


 Must be our HR34 and HR23

Maybe I should call a tech.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"brucegrr" said:


> Yes, I always wait until the download is finished. I usually download shows for future viewing.


So why would it matter if the download is slow?


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> If the download takes less time than the show, that is instant. You just can't fast forward.


BINGO! Nail meet hammer head..... :lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Like I said Directv still won't allow the use of Roku, which in My opinion is forcing a customer to do what they want only. With more equipment upgrades at the cost of a commitment and upfront fees. And that will get old quick, for many i'm sure.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Must be our HR34 and HR23
> 
> Maybe I should call a tech.


I would not use wireless for any video streaming. Use Ethernet.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Within a Minute?, maybe with in 20.
> I never said you had to wait for a fully downloaded ON demand.
> 
> Anthing under 50% can cause intteruption. Thats why the download progress is RED and not Green under 50%.
> ...


You obviously don't "know how it works" because the % has nothing to do with the red-yellow-green. The color progress bar is based on the speed the receiver is receiving the On-Demand programming.

Believe what you want but I've had it green with only showing 3%. My speed is 15/2 at home. Is your Internet to your receiver wired or wireless?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Why are we talking about Directv on Demand. 
I didn't start a thread that said anything about ON DEMAND.

Fine Directv wants to force its customers into new leased equipment rather then let the customer stream his HBO content in his own private home using the Number one device in the country. 
Buttom line that BS. 
With familys trying to cut costs by having "what would be with most every other provider" an option without paying their multiple upfront fees and monthly fees to their provider.

Sorry once a provider shows me a DEMAND, thats when I start to assess my future options.

I sent Time Warner an Email too, Guess who responded and guess who didn't?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Y. Is your Internet to your receiver wired or wireless?


Wired coax. Deca Broadband Adapter.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Fine Directv wants to force its customers into new leased equipment rather then let the customer stream his HBO content in his own private home.


Directv considers ROKU competition aka a threat. If ROKU and HBO-GO is important to you then churn to Dish. Dish supported HBO-GO and ROKU, at least they did when I had Dish last year.

Sooner or later HBO is going to offer HBO-GO as a standalone option. When this happens many customers will leave the Sat companies.

I agree with you, Directv should allow HBO Go on Roku just as Dish does.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Wired coax. Deca Broadband Adapter.


Ditto here.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Why are we talking about Directv on Demand.
> I didn't start a thread that said anything about ON DEMAND.
> 
> Fine Directv wants to force its customers into new leased equipment rather then let the customer stream his HBO content in his own private home using the Number one device in the country.
> ...


....we are talking about On Demand because all of the HBO content you seek is already available through On Demand. It sounds like you need to diagnose your home network issues.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> Directv considers ROKU competition aka a threat. If ROKU and HBO-GO is important to you then churn to Dish. Dish supported HBO-GO and ROKU, at least they did when I had Dish last year.
> 
> Sooner or later HBO is going to offer HBO-GO as a standalone option. When this happens many customers will leave the Sat companies.
> 
> I agree with you, Directv should allow HBO Go on Roku just as Dish does.


That's right. The Roku is a gateway drug to cord cutting. It's a cheap and easy alternative to traditional TV service.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> That's right. The Roku is a gateway drug to cord cutting. It's a cheap and easy alternative and traditional TV service.


And what wrong with that? Who makes that call Directv? Who gives a crap about them. They provide something that COST me money. They aren't paying me.

Thats like buying car and finding out your Car insurance doesn't cover that car. What happends then?

Do you base car buying on what your insurance would only cover? Hell No!

Do I base my streaming devices based on what 1 Provider doesn't offer, Nope!
I do what I have to to make it work, I have lots of friends with Cable and Dishnetwork. I get one more Roku, and guess what Directv loses a HBO subscription. No biggy!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Yea and takes an hour if not more with a 15MBPS internet service to download Directv's So called "ON Demand"


You brought up the "slow" on-demand subject...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> You brought up the "slow" on-demand subject...


Wrong, Post number 4 brought up the On demand.

And out off all the On demand issues your only defence is its not slow.

How about Customers with D10,D11, D12,, H21,H23,H24,H25's. Hows the On demand work with them?

What should they do? Upgrade at high cost and commitment?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Fine Directv wants to force its customers into new leased equipment rather then let the customer stream his HBO content in his own private home using the Number one device in the country.
> Buttom line that BS.
> With familys trying to cut costs by having "what would be with most every other provider" an option without paying their multiple upfront fees and monthly fees to their provider.


How are you being "forced" into getting new leased equipment?

If you are trying to cut costs, why purchase a Roku box to begin with?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> If you are trying to cut costs, why purchase a Roku box to begin with?


Just stop talking, I never said ME! 
Difference is I also think of other people, not just myself.
Instead of Blindly Defending Directv maybe you could read the posts.

People try to cut costs every day.

A RoKu is Half the price by the way of a leased C31.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Wrong, Post number 4 brought up the On demand.
> 
> And out off all the On demand issues your only defence is its not slow.
> 
> ...


Um...the first mention of On-Demand speed was yours (as I stated).

I'm using On-Demand fine on my H25.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> How are you being "forced" into getting new leased equipment?
> 
> If you are trying to cut costs, why purchase a Roku box to begin with?


 Wow you're dence

If I have H25's they don't do On demand.
In my case I have 2 rooms with Rokus that don't HAVE DIRECTV BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!

Get it Yet?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> On demand doesn't work too good on D12s, or H25's or rooms that don't need Directv receivers, so I guess I should spend another $200-$400 then right on HR24's or 2 C'31s. Cause that what Directv wants to force people to do I guess.
> 
> I pay for HBO the same as everyone else.
> Unreal!


Actually you did say you would need to get new leased equipment...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Um...the first mention of On-Demand speed was yours (as I stated).
> 
> I'm using On-Demand fine on my H25.


Did I bring up On demand? NOPE! Only a Directv Defender, only then did I engage. And brought up issues. And you guys only focused on speed, cause that all you had.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Actually you did say you would need to get new leased equipment...


 WOW,

WOW WOW WOW.!! Again you are clueless

H25's do On Demand? , I guess I have the only 2 that don't


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Wow you're dence
> 
> If I have H25's they don't do On demand.
> In my case I have 2 rooms with Rokus that don't HAVE DIRECTV BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


You start the On-Demand from an HD-DVR and then start watching on the HD receiver.

No need to call names, it makes you look foolish.

I'm not "blindly defending" anything...but somehow you have this conspiracy theory that D* not allowing HBOGo on Roku means they are trying to squeeze every red cent from you?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Actually you did say you would need to get new leased equipment...


If I want HBO my 2 rooms with NON directv equipment yes I would!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Did I bring up On demand? NOPE! Only a Directv Defender, only then did I engage. And brought up issues. And you guys only focused on speed, cause that all you had.


Let me say this slower

You
Were
The
First
One
That
Brought
Up
On-demand
Speed

I didn't say the subject of On-Demand...I said S-P-E-E-D


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> And what wrong with that? Who makes that call Directv? Who gives a crap about them. They provide something that COST me money. They aren't paying me.


...of course they make that call. Who else would?  It requires authentication from a valid and cooperating service provider.



damondlt said:


> Thats like buying car and finding out your Car insurance doesn't cover that car. What happends then?


No it is not like that at all. In no way is it like purchasing a car and finding out your insurance provider will not cover it. :lol:

They already offer you access to *all* of the HBO content by computer, by mobile device, and at home. Yet you are complaining because they do not allow access from a device that makes it easier for people to stop doing business with them.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> If I want HBO my 2 rooms with NON directv equipment yes I would!


...and?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> If I want HBO my 2 rooms with NON directv equipment yes I would!


Make up your mind...

"I never said that....wait yes I did...no I didn't"

I haven't seen this much flip flopping since the last election


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I'm not "blindly defending" anything...but somehow you have this conspiracy theory that D* not allowing HBOGo on Roku means they are trying to squeeze every red cent from you?


Yea that about summs it up.

Your defense and unresearched comments make you look foolish.

And Not everyone has HR's if you would have read half of any of the posts.

I also have 2 rooms in my house where I chose to have a streaming device rather that PAY directv $12 per month and $400 in upgrades to have HBO in them.

Get it yet?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Yea that about summs it up.
> 
> Your defense and unresearched comments make you look foolish.
> 
> ...


I have to know....what size is your tin foil hat?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> And Not everyone has HR's if you would have read half of any of the posts.


Your choice. Your own self imposed limitation.



damondlt said:


> I also have 2 rooms in my house where I chose to have a streaming device rather that PAY directv $12 per month and $400 in upgrades to have HBO in them.


Again, your own choice and it would not cost you $400.

DirecTV is not keen on ushering its customers towards the most popular and affordable cost cutting device in all the land! I'm shocked I tell you, shocked!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Make up your mind...
> 
> "I never said that....wait yes I did...no I didn't"
> 
> I haven't seen this much flip flopping since the last election


Why should I have to? I started a thread. Thats Asked why Directv doesn't work on Roku, I didn't feel I have to go into anything Untill the "defenders" Started Flip floping around their "ON Demand Excuse" for no HBO GO on RoKU.

Why does it matter what I want Roku for?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Your choice. Your own self imposed limitation.
> 
> Again, your own choice and it would not cost you $400.


 2 Hr24, would Cost $199 each and $6 each per month? 
Where am I wrong?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Why does it matter what I want Roku for?


Um, wasn't that the whole point of this thread?

I'm still waiting for you to respond to my question of how long you have had the 2 Roku boxes for?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> 2 Hr24, would Cost $199 each and $6 each per month?
> Where am I wrong?


Since when is an HD-DVR in each room a requirement to watch HBO?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> What should I have to I started a thread. Thats Asked why Directv doesn't work on Roku, I didn't feel I have to go into anything Untill the "defenders" Started Flip floping around their "ON Demand Excuse" for no HBO GO on RoKU.
> 
> Why does it matter what I want Roku for?


Yes, you asked why it will not work for DirecTV subscribers. That question was answered. Then you began to rant about On Demand.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Does Directv Support HBO GO on Roku? Answer NO!

Good thanks! 

If I was a Customer with NO HR's on my account, I would be forced to upgrade to get On Demand Right? Yep! Thanks Directv!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> 2 Hr24, would Cost $199 each and $6 each per month?
> Where am I wrong?


That it would cost you $199 for each HR. Plus, you don't need two of them. You don't need any additional HR's. You already have two. Only one would be required for your entire home to access On Demand.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes, you asked why it will not work for DirecTV subscribers. That question was answered. Then you began to rant about On Demand.


 NO NO NO NO Your did in post Number 4. I never would have said anything besides that sucks!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's no longer needed anyway. *All of the same HBO Go content is available through On Demand now*.


 Right here. PAL!!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Does Directv Support HBO GO on Roku? Answer NO!
> 
> Good thanks!
> 
> If I was a Customer with NO HR's on my account, I would be forced to upgrade to get On Demand Right? Yep! Thanks Directv!


No you could watch On-Demand content via DIRECTV Everywhere.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Does Directv Support HBO GO on Roku? Answer NO!
> 
> Good thanks!
> 
> If I was a Customer with NO HR's on my account, I would be forced to upgrade to get On Demand Right? Yep! Thanks Directv!


Good luck finding a customer with no HR's on their account who would have to pay for an upgrade to one.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Since when is an HD-DVR in each room a requirement to watch HBO?


LOL! wow!:hurah:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> NO NO NO NO Your did in post Number 4. I never would have said anything besides that sucks!


That was the answer. You don't need access through the Roku because you already have access via On Demand.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Does Directv Support HBO GO on Roku? Answer NO!
> 
> Good thanks!
> 
> If I was a Customer with NO HR's on my account, I would be forced to upgrade to get On Demand Right? Yep! Thanks Directv!


Again with the flip flopping...first you said customers with H21/22/23/24/25 receivers couldn't get On-Demand. Then after I correctly said that wasn't the case, you change it to "No HR's"

Someone please close this thread because all the changing & flip flopping is making me dizzy...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Justin23" said:


> I'm still waiting for you to respond to my question of how long you have had the 2 Roku boxes for?


Still waiting...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Good luck finding a customer with no HR's on their account who would have to pay for an upgrade to one.


 Yea let me run downstairs, intterupt everyones tv viewing so I can on demand something off HBO in another room, cause Directv Has to be greedy,

Or let me run right out and grab a C31 for $99 that only streams You tube and Pandora and add a $6 fee, Because again Directv is Greedy

Great defences guys.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Right here. PAL!!


...and? What exactly is your point? You asked a question and you received an answer. You complained about not having access through a Roku and you were given information about all of the same content that you already have access to. The Roku is not needed for DirecTV customers. Not all service providers offer all of the HBO content through On Demand. I'm not aware of any others that do actually. Why would DirecTV send you elsewhere to get that content when they themselves can provide it to you?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Still waiting...


 I've had them both about 25 hours now.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Yea let me run downstairs, intterupt everyones tv viewing so I can on demand something off HBO in another room, cause Directv Has to be greedy,
> 
> Or let me run right out and grab a C31 for $99 that only streams You tube and Pandora and add a $6 fee, Because again Directv is Greedy
> 
> Great defences guys.


You can schedule On-Demand recordings from the D* website, iPhone/iPad apps...

You said that I was "blindly defending"...maybe you shouldn't be so blindly accusing?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Yea let me run downstairs, intterupt everyones tv viewing so I can on demand something off HBO in another room, cause Directv Has to be greedy,


You don't have to.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> I've had them both about 25 hours now.


And you haven't read on here about the Roku & HBO?!?!?!

You should've done your research first...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Again with the flip flopping...first you said customers with H21/22/23/24/25 receivers couldn't get On-Demand...


 *And they can't!!! At all *, they can view a HD DVR's List if recordings, so if you happend to set an ON DEMAND on your HD DVR then your H reciver can watch it..


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> And they can't!!! At all , they can view a HD DVR's List if recordings, so if you happend to set an ON DEMAND on your HD DVR then your H reciver can watch it..


You just proved my point. I can watch On-Demand on my HD receiver...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> And you haven't read on here about the Roku & HBO?!?!?!
> 
> You should've done your research first...


 Yea, I did , HBO says they do Roku .

Dishnetwork was Giving them away. So why would I question for a second that Directv for any reason wouldn't support Roku.

Again its fine, I have a buddy who doesn't use HBO GO so he let me use his Dish Network Subscription. And I tied it to his Dish account.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> You just proved my point. I can watch On-Demand on my HD receiver...


 You can't on demand on it , or even see any of the on demand channels or look at any of the on demand content.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Dishnetwork was Giving them away. So why would I question for a second that Directv for any reason wouldn't support Roku.


Oh, I don't know...maybe because it was dicussed here at length in a prior thread that was very popular.

Dish Network was giving them away because they were bleeding customers over their dispute with AMC. It was damage control from a struggling business. AMC was streaming their most popular shows online for Dish Customers. Dish reacted by giving away Roku's to customers who agreed to not jump ship.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> You can't on demand on it , or even see any of the on demand channels or look at any of the on demand content.


Your point was that you would need an HRxx receiver to have the ability to view On-Demand content.

As I and someone else stated...that is not the case.

You are twisting this into a worse case scenario where you have to shell out all this money to get what you want.

It really isn't as bad as you think...open your eyes, man.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> *You can schedule On-Demand recordings from the D* website, iPhone/iPad apps...*
> 
> You said that I was "blindly defending"...maybe you shouldn't be so blindly accusing?


OK , let me put a computer next to every tv in the house instead then, or maybe an I phone. LOL!:hurah:
Doesn't do any good without a Directv receiver though now does it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Oh, I don't know...maybe because it was dicussed here at length in a prior thread that was very popular.
> 
> Dish Network was giving them away because they were bleeding customers over their dispute with AMC. It was damage control from a struggling business. AMC was streaming their most popular shows online for Dish Customers. Dish reacted by giving away Roku's to customers who agreed to not jump ship.


Don't see the problem.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Your point was that you would need an HRxx receiver to have the ability to view On-Demand content.
> 
> .


You do! 
NON dvrs cannot see On Demand Content. They can see recorded Whole home DVR content.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well look at this...I am viewing On-Demand content on my H25.

Must be alien technology.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Well look at this...I am viewing On-Demand content on my H25.
> 
> Must be alien technology.


No your not , your viewing a recording that your HR22 did on demand.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Turn your H25 to channel 1501, and then we'll talk.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Turn your H25 to channel 1501, and then we'll talk.


You are confusing scheduling/recording On-Demand content with "viewing" On-Demand content.

In an earlier post you made it seem like the only way you would have any ability to see HBO On-Demand on your TV would be to have an HRxx receiver. D* was greedy...will cost me $400 to upgrade, yada, yada, yada.

The only receivers that can't view On-Demand content are SD & older model receivers.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Dish Network was giving them away because they were bleeding customers over their dispute with AMC. It was damage control from a struggling business.


HBO GO on Roku from Dish was available long before the AMC fiasco.
IMO Directv should make HBO GO available on ROKU and PS3. If you pay for HBO you should get ALL the HBO benefits of paying for a HBO subscription.

Disclosure: I own PS3, Roku, and have Directv with HBO. Also have Netflix and Amazon Prime which play thru Roku and PS3.

My opinion is Directv IS greedy and afraid customers like me will decide their service is no longer worth $$$.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> You are confusing scheduling/recording On-Demand content with "viewing" On-Demand content.
> 
> In an earlier post you made it seem like the only way you would have any ability to see HBO On-Demand on your TV would be to have an HRxx receiver. D* was greedy...will cost me $400 to upgrade, yada, yada, yada.
> 
> The only receivers that can't view On-Demand content are SD & older model receivers.


Again I can't search,see,or record on demand content off an H25.

Never said anything about Playback from Whole home service.

And again your point means nothing when I don't have Directv equipment in the rooms in question. So I don't care how great your on demand works for you.

I wanted to know about RoKu and Directv, thats it!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> HBO GO on Roku from Dish was available long before the AMC fiasco.
> IMO Directv should make HBO GO available on ROKU and PS3. If you pay for HBO you should get ALL the HBO benefits of paying for a HBO subscription.
> 
> Disclosure: I own PS3, Roku, and have Directv with HBO. Also have Netflix and Amazon Prime which play thru Roku and PS3.


 Be carefull!:lol:


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> On demand doesn't work too good on D12s, or H25's or rooms that don't need Directv receivers, so I guess I should spend another $200-$400 then right on HR24's or 2 C'31s. Cause that what Directv wants to force people to do I guess.
> 
> I pay for HBO the same as everyone else.
> Unreal!


Your words above.

You don't need an HRxx to view On-Demand content, and it can be played on an Hxx receiver.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Be carefull!:lol:


Unlike most here on this forum I do not live or die by DTV or Dish. I am a fanboy of neither. My opinions are not clouded by Satellite love.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

He has access to all of the HBO content. Authentication via Roku isn't available for obvious reasons. How difficult he makes it to access the On Demand content is up to him. It's incredibly simple for anyone who chooses to take advantage of it.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Hoosier205" said:


> He has access to all of the HBO content. Authentication via Roku isn't available for obvious reasons. How difficult he makes it to access the On Demand content is up to him. It's incredibly simple for anyone who chooses to take advantage of it.


+1


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> HBO GO on Roku from Dish was available long before the AMC fiasco.
> IMO Directv should make HBO GO available on ROKU and PS3. If you pay for HBO you should get ALL the HBO benefits of paying for a HBO subscription.


You are not paying for "ALL" of the HBO benefits. You are only paying for the ones that DirecTV and HBO Inc./Time Warner have an agreement for.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> Unlike most here on this forum I do not live or die by DTV or Dish. I am a fanboy of neither. My opinions are not clouded by Satellite love.


:lol: Yea I know, I bet there are Plenty Directv customers that would welcome Roku option.

Oh well, I get fired up, when someone always has to try and tell you don't need something cause we have a poor subsitute already.

Again this thread could have Died at the 3rd post. I had my answer I didn't need ON Demand lesson. Anyone who read the first page would have clearly saw I was fine untill the Directv fans started in.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's incredibly simple for anyone who chooses to take advantage of it.


Not simple or cheap if the TV does not have a DTV receiver attached. Roku's are cheap, small and easy to connect. Not everyone wants to pay extra $$ EVERY MONTH for an extra DTV recever for every TV they own.

DTV should support HBO GO on Roku. Period. Only DTV Fanboys would suggest otherwise.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> He has access to all of the HBO content. Authentication via Roku isn't available for obvious reasons. How difficult he makes it to access the On Demand content is up to him. It's incredibly simple for anyone who chooses to take advantage of it.


 Again Post 3 I was fine. I didn't need to go into detail about my setup, my question was answered in post 2, And then you guys had to start in with your On Demand excuse of Bull Crap.

Well doesn't help if their are no receivers in those rooms, and Leasing more H25' or C31, is another waste of $100-$200 for those rooms.

You guys keep going around the facts and circling back to ondemand.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Lazy Senior said:


> . Not everyone wants to pay extra $$ EVERY MONTH for an extra DTV recever for every TV they own.
> 
> DTV should support HBO GO on Roku. Period. Only DTV Fanboys would suggest otherwise.


Yep, I think we all saw that here first hand today.

They scared off anyone else who may like the use of Roku in DBS talk!.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> DTV should support HBO GO on Roku. Period. Only DTV Fanboys would suggest otherwise.


When you start calling names it completely invalidates any point you were trying to make.

Should Roku have access to HBOGo? Sure, why not. But to ignore the other options (some at low or no cost) that are there is completely ignorant.

The OP has this "doomsday" view that D* is out to get him and everyone else that has a Roku box. It's one big conspiracy to pry your last pennies from your cold, dead hands. At least when you make a statement stand by it instead of flip flopping & ignoring the entire picture.

Lighten up.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> When you start calling names it completely invalidates any point you were trying to make.
> 
> Should Roku have access to HBOGo? Sure, why not. But to ignore the other options (some at low or no cost) that are there is completely ignorant.
> 
> ...


I know what the other options are for me.

I didn't need your imput! I asked a question I got an answer.
Long before you or your friend chimed in with exactly what I knew you would.

On demand!

Sorry doesn't help me.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thanks guys though for the info.
> 
> Just not happy about the answer.


Here was post 8


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> *Maybe one has a Roku on a TV w/o DIRECTV service?* Otherwise you are correct, it's a bit superfluous since it's all on On Demand.


This guy got it. Thanks


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> When you start calling names it completely invalidates any point you were trying to make.
> 
> .


Only to the Guilty!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I already sent the mods a message, this thread is in their hands now.

Again Thanks for the guys who helped, and no thanks to the guys that always have a bag of excuses for any question or request.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Yea, I did , HBO says they do Roku .
> )


You could've avoided this whole situation if you would've researched Roku & HBOGo.

You said you did, but obviously didn't look that hard: "HBO GO is only available through participating television providers. On Roku Streaming Player devices, the following television providers offer HBO GO free as part of your HBO subscription: AT&T U-Verse TV, Atlantic Broadband, BendBroadband, Blue Ridge Communications, Bright House, Cable ONE, CenturyLink Prism, Charter, Cox, DISH, EPB Fiber Optics, Grande Communications, Hawaiian Telcom, HTC Digital Cable, Insight Communications, Massillon Cable/CPI, Mediacom, Midcontinent Communications, Optimum, RCN, Suddenlink, Time Warner Cable, Verizon FiOS and WOW!."


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> I already sent the mods a message, this thread is in their hands now.
> 
> Again Thanks for the guys who helped, and no thanks to the guys that always have a bag of excuses for any question or request.


Make sure that tin foil hat fits snug...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> You could've avoided this whole situation if you would've researched Roku & HBOGo.
> 
> You said you did, but obviously didn't look that hard: "HBO GO is only available through participating television providers. On Roku Streaming Player devices, the following television providers offer HBO GO free as part of your HBO subscription: AT&T U-Verse TV, Atlantic Broadband, BendBroadband, *Blue Ridge Communications,* Bright House, Cable ONE, CenturyLink Prism, Charter, Cox,* DISH*, EPB Fiber Optics, Grande Communications, Hawaiian Telcom, HTC Digital Cable, Insight Communications, Massillon Cable/CPI, Mediacom, Midcontinent Communications, Optimum, *RCN, *Suddenlink, Time Warner Cable, *Verizon FiOS *and WOW!."


Guess what? All the ones in bold are offered here.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Make sure that tin foil hat fits snug...


I know them 2 Slimlines slapped in front of your face fit good and snug!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Guess what? All the ones in bold are offered here.


And where in your research did you see that D* offers HBOGo on Roku?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> And where in your research did you see that D* offers HBOGo on Roku?


 Again, went to walmart, saw a sale, looked at the back, saw HBO GO on the box, Should have been a no brainer.

How was I to know Directv were going to be such greedy snakes.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Since Directv has commercials all the Time about HBO GO and I have an HBO subscription. It should have been cut and dry.

Now Epix it says right on the box check with your service provider.

Well since Directv doesn't carry Epix at All, I wouldn't have expected EPIX to work on a Roku having Directv service.
But since Directv does Carry HBO, well it would make sence.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Justin23 said:


> When you start calling names it completely invalidates any point you were trying to make.
> Lighten up.


By saying *DTV Fanboy*, I was being "nice". If the shoe fits.......

Anything I said would be invalidated by the DTV crowd here since my opinion about ROKU and HBO GO is opposite of theirs. *You can not invalidate the truth.*.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> By saying DTV Fanboy, I was being "nice". If the shoe fits.......
> 
> Anything I said would be invalidated by the DTV crowd here since my opinion about ROKU and HBO GO is opposite of theirs. You can not invalidate the truth..


If you would've included my whole post, I actually said that HBOGo should be on Roku.

Once again being selective & ignoring the info that doesn't prove your point...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Since Directv has commercials all the Time about HBO GO and I have an HBO subscription. It should have been cut and dry.
> 
> Now Epix it says right on the box check with your service provider.
> 
> ...


From the Roku website: "...with your HBO subscription through participating TV providers".

It baffles me that up until 25 hours ago you had never heard of the HBOGo-Roku issue with D*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> From the Roku website: "...with your HBO subscription through participating TV providers".
> 
> It baffles me that up until 25 hours ago you had never heard of the HBOGo-Roku issue with D*


 Why would I? Where's all the threads?
I type into the search Roku and guess what, this is the only thread I see.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> From the Roku website: "...with your HBO subscription through participating TV providers".
> 
> It baffles me that up until 25 hours ago you had never heard of the HBOGo-Roku issue with D*


You think this would have stopped me from buying them? Nope it wouldn't have.

But this issue has now stopped me from ever upgrading my receivers.

Cause once I feel like Directv has me on limits, I start to look a round.
By no means am I a Hopper fan, But if Directv wants to start rasing rates based on RSN's, won't allow me to use the streaming devices of my choice. Well there are other options out there.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Why would I? Where's all the threads?
> I type into the search Roku and guess what, this is the only thread I see.


There was a 27 page thread titled "DIRECTV Not Providing HBOGo On Roku"

I entered "directv Roku" in the search


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> You think this would have stopped me from buying them? Nope it wouldn't have.


No but at least you wouldn't have wrongfully assumed it was available on Roku.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> There was a 27 page thread titled "DIRECTV Not Providing HBOGo On Roku"
> 
> I entered "directv Roku" in the search


I'll remember that the next time I buy the most poplular piece of equipment again while having Directv as a provider.

I remember when Dish and Charlie used to be sneaky, guess the tables have turned.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> There was a 27 page thread titled "DIRECTV Not Providing HBOGo On Roku"
> 
> I entered "directv Roku" in the search


Not in my search.

And who really cares, I got my answer in about 5 minutes yesterday. And again for the 10,000 th time it wasn't a deciding factor in buying rokus.

So stop trying to make bogus points.

Why would I research Directv and Roku, when that wasn't even a deciding factor? Ever hear of Hulu, How about Netfix?,, How about Red Box Beta.

The fact that Directv doesn't offer Roku for their HBO go , is just a negative on Directv, not roku.

I switch providers, problem solved. Not end of the world!
Again problem is already solved , thanks to a Dishnetwork subscriber.

So you can stop kissing Directvs a$$ now!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> I'll remember that the next time I buy the most poplular piece of equipment again while having Directv as a provider.
> 
> I remember when Dish and Charlie used to be sneaky, guess the tables have turned.


Never ass/u/me


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> I'll remember that the next time I buy the most poplular piece of equipment again while having Directv as a provider.
> 
> I remember when Dish and Charlie used to be sneaky, guess the tables have turned.


Please explain how this makes DirecTV sneaky.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

The real reason you are not going to see HBO subs via Directv on Roku is because Larry Roku, inventor of the Roku box is a Directv hater. He had been a sub since 1995 and Directv wouldnt give him a free upgrade as a long time premier customer he vowed to get Directv back. So when he invented his Roku streaming box he vowed that HBO would not be available to Directv subs.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Not in my search.


I bet D* purposely blocked your search, right?

Tin Foil Hats unite!!!!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

bigglebowski said:


> The real reason you are not going to see HBO subs via Directv on Roku is because Larry Roku, inventor of the Roku box is a Directv hater. He had been a sub since 1995 and Directv wouldnt give him a free upgrade as a long time premier customer he vowed to get Directv back. So when he invented his Roku streaming box he vowed that HBO would not be available to Directv subs.


Can you blame him. I can see his point.
And good for him!:lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Please explain how this makes DirecTV sneaky.


NO I don't feel like it. :rolling:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I bet D* purposely blocked your search, right?
> 
> Tin Foil Hats unite!!!!!


I wasn't ever looking for it so again why does it matter?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Why would I research Directv and Roku, when that wasn't even a deciding factor? Ever hear of Hulu, How about Netfix?,, How about Red Box Beta.


I bet you would check or have checked to make sure Hulu, Netflix, Redbox Beta, etc work on your device, right?

Bottom line is you are complaining about a situation that you could've avoided by checking first.

And who is kissing anything? I said that D* should add Roku for HBOGo...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Never ass/u/me


Didn't buy it for HBO GO? When are you going to get that through your giant Directv head?

Just thought it would have been an added benifit of the box.

But turns out it was just another let down from corp. greed.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> I wasn't ever looking for it so again why does it matter?


"It didn't show in my search"

No wait....

"I wasn't ever looking for it"

Too many voices in your head, my friend...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> Didn't buy it for HBO GO? When are you going to get that through your giant Directv head?
> 
> Just thought it would have been an added benifit of the box.
> 
> But turns out it was just another let down from corp. greed.


Who said you just bought it just for HBOGo? My ass/u/me point was that you assumed it was an option with D*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I bet you would check or have checked to make sure Hulu, Netflix, Redbox Beta, etc work on your device, right?
> 
> Bottom line is you are complaining about a situation that you could've avoided by checking first.
> 
> And who is kissing anything? I said that D* should add Roku for HBOGo...


Wow you are insaine.

I ASKED
Does Directv support HBO go on Roku?
Answer NO.

I said damn that sucks!

Then you and another chimed in about BS ON Demand.

I didn't ever one Time say I bought these for HBO go.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> NO I don't feel like it. :rolling:


Because you have no way of justifying your claim.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Because you have no way of justifying your claim.


He has to wait for the Tin Foil Hat to give him the answer...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> Bottom line is you are complaining about a situation that you could've avoided by checking first.


What would I have a avoided? A minor let down, that you and your friend totally blew out of the water over what was nothing, that you are obsessed with.

Nothing would have been avoided cause your beloved Directv wasn't even ever a factor in my buying these for the 20,000 time.

I know one thing, I'll never ask a question about Directv here again.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Wow you are insaine.
> 
> I ASKED
> Does Directv support HBO go on Roku?
> ...


Good...because you don't need a Roku for HBO Go. You can thank DirecTV for coming to an agreement with HBO Inc./Time Warner that provider their customers with all of the HBO Go content with superior picture and audio quality through On Demand than you will achieve with any streaming device.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Because you have no way of justifying your claim.


 Yo got me, He by the way can I do HBO go on Roku?

Still No, Ok thanks!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> What would I have a avoided? A minor let down, that you and your friend totally blew out of the water over what was nothing, that you are obsessed with.
> 
> Nothing would have been avoided cause your beloved Directv wasn't even ever a factor in my buying these for the 20,000 time.
> 
> I know one thing, I'll never ask a question about Directv here again.


So it's a "minor letdown", yet you alluded to switching providers because of this? <confused>


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Yo got me, He by the way can I do HBO go on Roku?
> 
> Still No, Ok thanks!


Don't need to. Still.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Good...because you don't need a Roku for HBO Go. You can thank DirecTV for coming to an agreement with HBO Inc./Time Warner that provider their customers with all of the HBO Go content with superior picture and audio quality through On Demand than you will achieve with any streaming device.


Never said you could you 2 directv love birds were all over this like an orgy.

And you both sound like complete idiots for turning a simple thread into a whole fight over nothing.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> *Don't need to. Still*.


Says who?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Never said you could you 2 directv love birds were all over this like an orgy.
> 
> And you both sound like complete idiots for turning a simple thread into a whole fight over nothing.


Fix the issues with your home network and enjoy all the HBO On Demand content.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> Says who?


You don't need the Roku to get all the HBO content if you have DirecTV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> So it's a "minor letdown", yet you alluded to switching providers because of this? <confused>


No you guys ! I would switch just so I wouldn't have to listen to you 2 any more.

Why don't you back to page one and start there.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> You don't need the Roku to get all the HBO content if you have DirecTV.


What if I don't have a Box in the room I want it?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> What if I don't have a Box in the room I want it?


You let your Tin Foil Hat buy you one for Christmas...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> What if I don't have a Box in the room I want it?


Then you get one. Simple problem. Simple solution.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Then you get one. Simple problem. Simple solution.


You going to buy me one,and pay my monthly fee?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"damondlt" said:


> You going to buy me one,and pay my monthly fee?


Cut back on the tin foil & you should have enough...


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Justin23 said:


> Cut back on the tin foil & you should have enough...


Justin, Whats with all the tin foil and roku hate? You know hipsters are going to adopt tin foil hats in 2013 and the joke will be on you sir.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"bigglebowski" said:


> Justin, Whats with all the tin foil and roku hate? You know hipsters are going to adopt tin foil hats in 2013 and the joke will be on you sir.


No hate for Roku...I'm all for connected devices. I just check to make sure the content I want is available on the device and don't act surprised when it isn't.

That picture is hilarious!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"damondlt" said:


> You going to buy me one,and pay my monthly fee?


No. I pay for my own. If you decide not to, that is your choice. It will be exactly that however...your CHOICE. DirecTV provides you with access. Whether or not you choose to take advantage of that is up to you.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

damondlt said:


> No you guys ! I would switch just so I wouldn't have to listen to you 2 any more.


Trust Me. Dish Fanboys are not an improvement. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> You can thank DirecTV for coming to an agreement with HBO Inc./Time Warner that provider their customers with all of the HBO Go content with superior picture and audio quality through On Demand than you will achieve with any streaming device.


Laughable but more predictable propaganda from a DTV Lover (tryin to be nice  )

I have never found DTV On demand picture quality to be any better than most other streaming content, Netflix, Amazon etc. The video quality is acceptable but hardly superior especially when compared to Vudu or BlueRay (not a surprise since BR is not internet streaming).... Also Vudu and BR audio (DD) is considerably better than anything DTV has.

Also I have found that video and audio internet streaming quality are better thru the PS3 vs my Roku....


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> Laughable but more predictable propaganda from a DTV Lover (tryin to be nice  )
> 
> I have never found DTV On demand picture quality to be any better than most other streaming content, Netflix, Amazon etc. The video quality is acceptable but hardly superior especially when compared to Vudu or BlueRay (not a surprise since BR is not internet streaming).... Also Vudu and BR audio (DD) is considerably better than anything DTV has.
> 
> Also I have found that video and audio internet streaming quality are better thru the PS3 vs my Roku....


We are talking about HBO Go. Find a streaming version of it they beats both the picture quality and audio quality of HBO On Demand through DirecTV. You won't.


----------

